
Should I learn macOS for new job? - rkk1995
I&#x27;m starting at Amazon soon. I heard you get the choice to pick Mac or Windows. I&#x27;ve never used Mac or unix type system but I heard that Mac integrated bash is really nice.<p>Is it worth it to switch?<p>Also I know AMZN is Java based. I don&#x27;t know any Java atm, which subjects are best to know?
======
xwowsersx
As far as I know, AMZN does use a lot of Java, but there are lots of languages
used there and the company didn't hire because you know Java (clearly). If you
want to learn it, go ahead, but I wouldn't worry about it too much. If you
need to know it, you'll learn it on the job.

With regards to Mac vs Windows. I switched to Mac years ago and I think most
would agree that Linux or a Unix-like system is superior for programming, but
plenty of developers used Windows just fine. Personally, I much prefer Mac
because I work in the shell a lot and don't like the Windows command prompt.
Give Mac a whirl, you might like it.

